# 22 مرجع في اصلاح و صيانة السيارات بالعربية



## jouini87 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*22 مرجع في اصلاح و صيانة السيارات بالعربية*











*أقدم لكم اليوم أخواني **و أخواتي 22 مرجع تطبيقي و نظري 
في صيانة و اصلاح السيارات بلغتنا العربية**

ميكانيكي أول سيارات
*  











حجم الكتب 64.6 ميجا 




*

* الجزء الأول





الجزء الثاني





الجزء الثالث


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختي المهندسة jouini87

كتب مفيدة قيمة .. 
جزاكِ الله خيراً على تفضلك بوضعها .. 

وهي تخص قسم السيارات ..اشكرك 
ولك مني اجمل تحية.

وفقك الله لكل خير .. وأثابك خير.


----------



## م. يامن خضور (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور أخي الكريم 

بس يا ريت تذكر أسماء الكتب و مصدرها لأنو التحميل كتير بطيئ و يمكن تكون موجودة عندنا 

مودتي


----------



## مهندسة توتا (18 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم الكتاب إسمه ميكانكي أول سيارات


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك....................................................


----------



## المهندس/محمد رأفت (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم والله انت رائع


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي وبارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد يوسف سلمان (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك كتب رائعه ومفيده جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندسة على هذه الكتب .. مع تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## عداس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر لك عزيزي


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المجموعة من الكتب ، كما لي رجاء منك ـ وهو أن تذكر أسماء الكتب ، كما كتب أحد زملائنا المهندسين بتعلق سابق ـ لأن التحميل عندي بطيئ ويأخذ وقت طويل ـ وبعدها أجد الكتب عندي .
أرجو أن تتذكر كتابة أسماء الكتب ومصادرة في المشاركات القادمة بمشيئة الله
وشكرا لك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## krar77 (5 فبراير 2010)

thanx but i can,t download it ?????????????
eng. ahmed


----------



## غالي الشيرازي (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه الكتب الرائعة وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## skyway (13 يونيو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## saleh000000 (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رحيل العمر (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## happy.com (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ً وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## سعد الضويحى (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووورة كتير .. وبارك الله فيكى


----------



## ابن العميد (11 يوليو 2010)

ايه الفن ده ده انتا استااااااااااااااااااااااااذ بجد
ربنا يحفظك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## abu alnour (18 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك كتب رائعه ومفيده جزاك الله خير
*


----------



## حبيب الكل11 (20 يوليو 2010)

تم التحميل ولكني لا اعرف الصيغة التي تفتحها


----------



## hema_egy (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم وجعل جميع اعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## لؤي الماحي (21 يوليو 2010)

شكراً ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## lawlaw (25 يوليو 2010)

شاكريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## amaq (26 يوليو 2010)

جيد..........................................رائع


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

و الله انا اعملclick علي ايقونة download و لا تستجيب ايه الحل؟


----------



## tototngz (7 سبتمبر 2010)

للأسف لم يتم التحميل بسبب اخطاء في الرابيد شير ارجو وضع روابط تحميل من مواقع اخري و لكم الشكر و التقدير سلفاً


----------



## ahmed taye3 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## aymoo sbrymoo (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاكم الف خير وحسنة وارضاك وارضي عنك والديك تحياتي مششككككككككككككور وجاااااااااااااااااااااري التحميل


----------



## athmane71 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

merci...


----------



## matadoor2 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس مشكوره و ماجوره


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمدهندسة (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك على هذه الكتب القيمة 
المهندس محمد عبدالصاحب


----------



## saad_srs (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اختي العزيزة


----------



## koko-egypt (25 مارس 2011)

ممتاز وشيق جدا للغاية


----------



## خالد عبدالغنى (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كول خير الله فوق كل شيء


----------



## ako (26 مارس 2011)

تسلم..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mondey122 (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## علاء العالم (30 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hossam.hme (31 مارس 2011)

thanks man


----------



## KING OF MONSTERS (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع ,, والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## laaredj025 (16 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ata (15 يونيو 2011)

تحياتي
ولكن لم تظهر روابط لهذه الأجزاء
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ابو ارسلان (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسعودية (16 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## اياد 1234 (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Aymancopy2 (16 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*

شكراً


----------



## jalal985 (17 يونيو 2011)

با رك اللة فيك


----------



## king slim (18 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندسة على هذه الكتب .. مع تحياتي*


----------



## king slim (19 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندسة على هذه الكتب .. مع تحياتي*


----------



## الفرعون1 (20 يونيو 2011)

جارى التحميل


----------



## ابونجد9 (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## SHIBAM (26 يونيو 2011)

الشكر موصول لك.. جزاك الله خير ..لكن الجزء الأول رابطه لا يعمل


----------



## black88star (1 يوليو 2011)

يديك الف عافية حبيبي


----------



## ابو همام الدغيمات (1 يوليو 2011)

_يسلمك ربي ... ... ابو همام _


----------



## khalda man (30 يوليو 2011)

thanx


----------



## هشام بابكر (31 يوليو 2011)

:81:بارك الله فيك بس .....فين الرابط:81:


----------



## ahmed9214 (4 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## صادق طلعت (5 أغسطس 2011)

thanx but where the link


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (6 أغسطس 2011)

:77::77:بارك الله فيكى ياباشمهندسه:28::28:


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (6 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت تعيد تحميل الكتب على اى سيرفر بعيد عن الرابيدشير وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohmadegalex (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## prence007 (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## prence007 (10 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال فين الروابط ؟؟


----------



## mad_yugi88 (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ولكن بعد ان قمت بالتحميل لا يمكننى فك الضغط أرجو الأفادة


----------



## mad_yugi88 (11 أغسطس 2011)

عند الفك يطلع رسالة تقول no archives found


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (14 أغسطس 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــ:14::14::14:ـــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## midouu84 (15 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكِ الله خيراً *


----------



## سليمان1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هشام بابكر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أختاة وجاري التحميل.....:77::77:


----------



## eliaseh (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كتير


----------



## حسين ميسي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## الهيثم البازي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير .. وأثابك خير.
وجاري التحميل


----------



## woooow (11 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=158656#ixzz1dO8L7a8p


"رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ "

{ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلّاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }​


----------



## سماره سماره (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكى ووفقك للخير


----------



## حسين على عيد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكي وزادك من فضله جزاك الله خير


----------



## safwat azez (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياريت تعيد تحميل الكتب على اى سيرفر بعيد عن الرابيدشير وجزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## safwat azez (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد السور (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اثابك الله خيرا


----------



## ~ شامخ ~ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وجدي الموسوي (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## هشام بابكر (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخوة المهندسين...:11::11::11: انا في حاجة ماسة:80::80::80: لبحث عن تاريخ الورش وتطورها .....ضروووووووري :87::87::87:


----------



## jasemabady (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*حب وتقدير*

تحياتي الى ادارة المنتدى ونشكركم على الجهود المبذولة التي تقومون بها لتعميم العلم والمعرفة على الزملاء المهندسين وعلى المهتمين من باقي الأختصاصات وارجو لكم المزيد من التقدم والنجاح ولنا رجاء بأن تكون المعلومات المقدمة سهلة المنال حيث نعاني صعوبة بالحصول عليه وكذلك هنالك بطء بالتحميل ووفي الغالب لانتمكن من الحصول عليها
ولكم جزيل الشكر[
أرجو من الأخوة من لديه ملفات ( شرح مع صور واضحة ) تتعلق بالسيارات واصلاحها ومبدأ عمل المحركات بأنواعها أن يزودني بها وله جزيل الشكر
[email protected]


----------



## سامي المعلم (20 نوفمبر 2011)

​_*بارك الله فيك كتب رائعه ومفيده جزاك الله خير*_​


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## eng/hamdy (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم يادكتور كنت عايز ايميل حضرتك كنت عايز اكلم حضرتك فى عدة مواضيع*​


----------



## haytham-j (23 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكي أختي المهندسة


----------



## adison2000 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتب أكثر من قيمه , شكراً جزيلاً لك .
*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك كتاب روعة روعة


----------



## asadbissaa (16 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جمال الكوامله (20 يونيو 2012)

رائع


----------



## احمد سيد حسن بابكر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mseagle1 (23 يناير 2013)

اللينكات مش فعالة


----------



## خلدونفرج (31 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## engineer (1 يونيو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

